# Endurobol



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Anybody know anything of this compound? I cannot seem to find any info on the net other than this..

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/GW501516


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/pro-hormones/184219-prohormone-guide-jaspal.html

Halfway down this thread mate, probably more about it in the pro-hormone section as well.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/pro-hormones/184219-prohormone-guide-jaspal.html
> 
> Halfway down this thread mate, probably more about it in the pro-hormone section as well.


cheers m8, ill have a look


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

@jaspal2626 any more info urself?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

jaspal2626 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/pro-hormones/184819-gw-501516-interesting-possibilities.html
> 
> when have i ever let you down? ;-)


Got some reading to do lol


----------

